# Smaller V-Cubes



## yboy403 (Mar 25, 2010)

This is a sequel to the thread "Bigger V-Cubes". Check that one out too. anyway, would you buy a _smaller_ V-Cube (2, 3 or 4) if Verdes ever releases them (as he's planning to)? Vote in the poll and comment.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 25, 2010)

They would probably be very expensive and I can't see his mechanism improving on our current cubes in a way that would justify the price.

They would also be un-adjustable, which kills it completely for me.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2010)

I would buy them all (if they were reasonably priced) just to have 2x2 through 7x7.


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 25, 2010)

That depends totally on the price. I can get a Lanlan 2x2 (which is said to be one of the best) for under 3 dollars.

Don't get angry if they really aren't that good. I'm new to the cubingworld and all the different brands. I'll take any lecture or advice on cubes to get!


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 25, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> That depends totally on the price. I can get a Lanlan 2x2 (which is said to be one of the best)* for under 3 dollars*.
> 
> Don't get angry if they really aren't that good. I'm new to the cubingworld and all the different brands. I'll take any lecture or advice on cubes to get!


Do tell.


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2010)

Of course I would buy them all, although I might not use them all.


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 26, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> They would probably be very expensive and I can't see his mechanism improving on our current cubes in a way that would justify the price.
> 
> They would also be un-adjustable, which kills it completely for me.



Yes, I thought of that. Besides, why can't they be adjustable? anyway, I'm sure he realizes that too, and is planning to sell them one of three ways:
1) Using the V-Cubes brand name and reputation for quality (at least from what I've heard)
2) By making some improvement to the existing mechanism
3) By designing some new mechanism, making his cubes pop less or turn smoother or both
4) By introducing the appeal of "collecting" V-Cubes 2-11 (when the 8-11 come out)
Can anybody think of any more ways he can sell 3x3 cubes to people who have been using other brands for years?
Yerachmiel


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 26, 2010)

I see people wanting the whole set, honestly. I'm kind of already building up a little shelf of cubes that all my bad cubes will be on "display" while all my good ones will be laying around in a desk drawer or possibly on another shelf or something. Good examples of this are the storebought Rubik's brands 2x2x2-5x5x5. Put them on a shelf and use something actually solveable to speedsolve


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 26, 2010)

Undecided. gotta wait on the price. lets hope its not 49 euros like the 3 colored 7x7


----------



## Diniz (Mar 26, 2010)

I would buy them all and probably not use them lol (maybe the 4x4, idk)


----------



## Truncator (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, definitely.

I want a V-Cube 4 really badly, actually


----------



## Stefan (Mar 26, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> They would also be un-adjustable



Well, their large cubes are unadjustable because they need to be precise (this is what Verdes told me) and Verdes thinks we're too stupid to do it right (this I've read between the lines). Maybe the smaller cubes are simple enough so they think we can handle them.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 26, 2010)

4x4 is the most feasible for people to buy simply because some people love the YJ(aka V-cube KO) and it would more than likely have a far more refined mechanism. I think part of the reason V-cubes hasn't released all the new cubes is because of all the modding on the V6. With that many people making such a simple modification to improve the qualities of cubes I think Verdes has been retooling his mechanism in order make the cubes more satisfactory. Needless to say there will always be someone complaining about an aspect or coming up with a decent mod, but it will be far less than what has come from the V6.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2010)

I've heard the inner layers on a YJ 4x4x4 are balls. Ntx.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I've heard the inner layers on a YJ 4x4x4 are balls. Ntx.


They are really, really bad. If I happen to choose the axis that gets the internal lockups to do OLL parity on it can take me 20< seconds.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 26, 2010)

hence why i said a far more refined mechanism.....YJ does cheap KOs to make quick cash, they dont actually care about the quality other than that it works


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > They would also be un-adjustable
> ...



I did find Musli4brekkies' comment interesting. On what is he basing the fact that he thinks the V3 would be un-adjustable?
No other brand of any other sized cube is adjustable, as far as I am aware, so why should the bigger V-cubes be adjustable? This certainly does not mean the 3x3 wouldn't be.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> I did find Musli4brekkies' comment interesting. On what is he basing the fact that he thinks the V3 would be un-adjustable?
> No other brand of any other sized cube is adjustable, as far as I am aware, so why should the bigger V-cubes be adjustable? This certainly does not mean the 3x3 wouldn't be.



Eastsheen 5x5 (and 4x4 for that matter)?


----------



## Edmund (Mar 26, 2010)

Probs all but I just put down 2x2 cause that's a def.


----------



## DaBear (Mar 26, 2010)

ES 5x5 and mefferts 5x5 are....idk about the 4x4s but i think you can adjust the mefferts 4x4 and maybe the qj(idk though)


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 26, 2010)

It depends on the price. If they're cheap, I'd probably buy the 3x3 (assuming it gets good reviews, as I'd imagine V-Cubes would) and maybe the 2x2, but that would probably be it.


----------



## LNZ (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not committed to buy any of them. We already have very good 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 products out there already and unless V-Cubes can put out something that demands "buy me now", I will sit on the fence here.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 26, 2010)

I think one thing that would baffle me is that all the cubes we are talking about have the clicking mechanism. Imagine doing mods on all of them. I wonder how they'll turn out. Pin-modding a 2x2...huh.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2010)

Erm, no they don't. Just the 4x4.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


All of the current V-cubes are un-adjustable so it's not too unreasonable to assume that the rest will be too.

I just can't see Verdez having the insight or foresight to change that.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2010)

2x2 and 4x4, yes, maybe. 3x3, straight no, unless it really does get good reviews.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 26, 2010)

My 3x3 and 4x4 are both dead, and my only 2x2 is an EastSheen.

So... ZOMGWTFLMAOBBQIWANTTHEMALL!!11!1!!!!1


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 27, 2010)

i'd buy the 4x4 just so i can have the v cube mech on it in black, i hate white cubes, except for my  pillowed diansheng 6x6, but i'd probly better not discuss that in this thread


----------



## spunkymp4 (Mar 27, 2010)

If the V4 is good, I'll buy it in a heartbeat. I'm tired of my ES 4x4.


----------



## Owen (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd buy them becuase I'm a collector.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 28, 2010)

I would buy them for collector's purposes.

It will be interesting to see the V3 and V2, curious about the mech of the 3x3.
Also, I doubt they will be adjustable.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd buy them all in an instant, especially the 3x3x3.

I am always immediately much faster when I get my hands on a decent cube. I would like to have this part of the process optimized as much as possible, so I can concentrate on improving my skills, rather than complaining that my cubes are either sticking too much or falling apart. :/

I am surprised there is so little information on what type of cube the fastest cubers in the world use, I could not find any information on this for a full year. I know the information is out there, but it's not exactly easy to find when you don't know where to look and search engines come up empty. If V-cubes came out in 3x3x3, I'd immediately buy a bunch of them, and not worry about trying to put DIY's together myself, and wondering what type of lube to use.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd get the 4x4 if it was really good, because 4x4 is DA BOMB


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wondering?
is the X cube 4 the same thing as the V cube 4? 
look at this video THe last vid you can clearly see the V on the X cube 4


----------



## Parity (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Just wondering?
> is the X cube 4 the same thing as the V cube 4?
> look at this video THe last vid you can clearly see the V on the X cube 4



I think the v-cube will be like YJ.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

Parity said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering?
> ...


I think that it would be somewhat like a QJ, because a YJ is similar to an eastsheen. and is the Eastsheen 5x5 like the V cube 5 ? NO.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 28, 2010)

The YJ 4x4 is nothing like an Eastsheen.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Just wondering?
> is the X cube 4 the same thing as the V cube 4?
> look at this video THe last vid you can clearly see the V on the X cube 4



V-cube will be like the YJ, hopefully without the clicking though. 

The V-logo you see is just a sticker, couldn't figure that one out yourself?


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering?
> ...


The X cube isnt available anyway


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Just wondering?
> is the X cube 4 the same thing as the V cube 4?
> look at this video THe last vid you can clearly see the V on the X cube 4



there's a special mech that makes sure it doesn't lock up...on the core (correct if I'm wrong) of the X cube 4. Something that V-cubes don't have. As most have already said the V4 will be like the YJ


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering?
> ...


Do you have a good place to buy a YJ 4x4, cuz right now I am stuck with my QJ, I would like to get a YJ


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 28, 2010)

dealextreme


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> dealextreme


Could you give me the link, because I cannot find it


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 28, 2010)

Here. Not that hard.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Here. Not that hard.


Thank you, but I meant the YJ cube itself.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Here. Not that hard.



How does that find the YJ 4x4 at dealextreme?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Here. Not that hard.
> ...



He did ask for a link to Deal Extreme after all


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



learn2context


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


I wanted the link to the YJ at Deal Extreme because I dont know which one it is !!!!!!!!!!! All of them say "Brain Teaser 4x4" wadda wadda


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



don't worry, i saw the funny


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



ah I see. it looks like deal extreme doesn't have a YJ 4x4. And popbuying and dealperfect are currently down. I'm pretty sure that popbuying has them though.


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 28, 2010)

eventually i get all of them


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


give me the link to YJ 4x4 where they actually have them in stoock right now please


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > ah I see. it looks like deal extreme doesn't have a YJ 4x4. And popbuying and dealperfect are currently down. I'm pretty sure that popbuying has them though.
> ...



Popbuying has the YJ but the site itself isn't up. I'm pretty sure they have them in stock but what use is that if the site is down.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


lol what about puzzle Pros


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 28, 2010)

>>Implying that puzzleproz is back.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> >>Implying that puzzleproz is back.


They are not back I never said that, I just wanted to know if they have them in stock


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 28, 2010)

You're either stupid, or under the age of 12. (Maybe both.)

If a shop does not presently exist, is it even relevant if they have it in stock? 
You can't buy from a non-existent shop.


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> You're either stupid, or under the age of 12. (Maybe both.)
> 
> If a shop does not presently exist, is it even relevant if they have it in stock?
> You can't buy from a non-existent shop.



You actually can. The trick is to meditate yourself into an alternate state of reality. It just take practice. I think that's what he means.
Yerachmiel.

P.S.


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 29, 2010)

I would buy all the smaller cubes, if the reviews would be good. I'm especially interested in the 3x3x3.


----------

